
There Is Never a 'Free Market' in Health Care - nabla9
https://www.forbes.com/sites/chrisladd/2017/03/07/there-is-never-a-free-market-in-health-care/#56a2d0081147
======
djrogers
Given that 60-70% of healthcare is already provided by the government
(depending what state you're in) from programs such as Medicare, Medicaid, ACA
subsidies, the VA, and federal employee health plans, it'd be hard to imagine
a feee market existing.

Layer the regulations at every level of _providing_ healthcare, and it's very
hard to imagine any health related transaction happening without government
approval.

~~~
Gibbon1
One can also consider that of the remainder 55% or so is supplied through
employers. I have the minority opinion that there isn't that much difference
between 'the government' and 'huge corporation'. Evidence is a claim I read
from someone that handled heath insurance for a fortune 500 corp. Large
corporations don't actually buy health insurance, they pay insurance companies
to handle claims. Key difference.

So remove the 65% of healthcare paid for by the government. And then 20% that
is mostly corporate self-insurance, and you have 15% left over that is nothing
but a poo bucket filled with market failure.

------
anigbrowl
The current administration and its enablers in Congress are actively dedicated
to the dismantlement of the Federal government. They _know_ these proposals
aren't going to work and are just going through the motions while they
consolidate power. The sooner people wake up to this fact the better.

~~~
elmerfud
If they are trying to dismantle the Federal government, that can't properly be
described as consolidating power. A dismantlement of the federal government
would be distribution of power back to states, localities, or individuals.

~~~
dv_dt
Or large organizations called corporations - though one might argue to include
them with "individuals", I think they are sufficiently different, and wield
enough power that they should be accounted for separately.

------
woodandsteel
Conservatives think that health care should be purchased by individuals like
an automobile or a refrigerator. You should be free to get it or not,
including insurance. And if you don't have the money to buy it, then it's your
fault because you didn't work hard enough.

